# PCGH-Leserwahl: Die Hersteller des Jahres 2011 stehen fest



## PCGH-Redaktion (12. März 2012)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu PCGH-Leserwahl: Die Hersteller des Jahres 2011 stehen fest gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: PCGH-Leserwahl: Die Hersteller des Jahres 2011 stehen fest


----------



## ΔΣΛ (12. März 2012)

Womit hat sich AMD den Zweiten Platz bei den Prozessoren verdient  ... damit kann der Bulldozer (Spielzugbagger) aber nicht gemeint sein.


----------



## alm0st (12. März 2012)

Wenig Überraschungen dabei (besonders bei CPU/GPU ), spiegelt ziemlich gut dass wieder, was man täglich hier so liest


----------



## GoldenMic (12. März 2012)

Kommen die % Zahlen noch?

• Prozessoren: AMD auf Platz 2? Naja aber nicht in 2011 Wobei IBM eben einfach vom Endkunden nicht mehr wirklich wahrgenommen wird.

• Grafikchip: Zu erwarten. Freut mich ehrlichgesagt das die Leute die 7000er Serie nicht auf 2011 bezogen haben.

• Grafikkarten: Passt

• Hauptplatinen: Schau ich mir das Einzelfälle wie Quanti an sehe ich Asus eher weniger auf Platz 1. Dafür eher Asrock. 

• Arbeitsspeicher: Corsair...mh...moment..mh?

• Monitore: Hier hätte ich BenQ etwas weiter vorne gesehen, Samsung finde ich füs gebotene etwas zu teuer.

• Festplatten: Da hab ich wohl eh etwas nachholbedarf, bin etwas auf der Samsung HD103Sj hängengeblieben 

• Solid State Drives (SSDs): OCZ auf 1? Was zur Hölle? Oo Viel Schlimmer das Crucial gar nicht drin ist.

• Soundkarten: Passt so denke ich 

• CPU-Kühler (Luft): Hier vermisse ich Thermalright...Scythe fand ich 2011 nicht so gut.

• CPU-Kühler (Kompakt): Passt

• CPU-Kühler (Wasser): Kann ich nicht mitreden.

• Lüfter: Sehe Enermax persönlich vor Cooler Master aber das ist denke ich sehr subjektiv.

• Gehäuse: Da fehlt mir Zalman, Sharkoon aber vor allem Fractal Design 

• Lautsprecher
• Kopfhörer/Headsets

• Tastaturen: Passt. Wobei Logitech mal was mechanisches ins Sortiment nehmen sollte.

• Mäuse: Passt

• Netzteile: Ich vermisse Couger oder Antec, Corsair habe ich eher wenioger wahrgenommen 2011.

• Notebooks: +1 zu Asus 

• Sicherheitssoftware

• Produkt des Jahres: Ich finde die 7970 ist hier unverdient da es einfach nur ein Paperlaunch war. Aber naja...wie man will. Platz 1 auf jedenfall verdient.

• Technologie des Jahres: Sehe ich ähnlich.

• Spiel des Jahres: Die Begeisterung an Platz 2 und 3 kann ich grade aus PC Spieler Sicht weniger verstehen, Platz 1 dafür umso mehr 

• Hardwareversender des Jahres: Sehe ich ähnlich. Hardwareversand bliebe mir dann vor allem noch im Kopf.


----------



## RRCRoady (12. März 2012)

Jap, wenig überraschend das Ganze. AMD bei den Prozessoren auf 2 ist doch ganz logisch. Gibt ja für die meisten nur Intel und AMD


----------



## Incredible Alk (12. März 2012)

Also ich kann ja alles mehr oder weniger nachvollziehen - aber welche Pappnasen haben bitte OCZ bei den SSDs auf Platz 1 gewählt 
Gings da darum welche SSDs am schnellsten den Geist aufgeben oder was?


----------



## GoldenMic (12. März 2012)

RRCRoady schrieb:


> Jap, wenig überraschend das Ganze. AMD bei den Prozessoren auf 2 ist doch ganz logisch. Gibt ja für die meisten nur Intel und AMD


 
Selbst wenn man nur Intel und AMD kennt und Intel nicht mag, hätte man doch für IBM stimmen können


----------



## Gast20141127 (12. März 2012)

Triceratops schrieb:


> Womit hat sich AMD den Zweiten Platz bei den Prozessoren verdient  ... damit kann der Bulldozer (Spielzugbagger) aber nicht gemeint sein.


Llano, Brazos... 

Avira auf Platz 1 bei Sicherheitssoftware finde ich aber doch fragwürdig


----------



## KillerCroc (12. März 2012)

Intel , Asus , Corsair , Enermax , BeQuit 

Schöne Endergebnisse, und größtenteils habe ich auch fast alle so erwartet


----------



## GoldenMic (12. März 2012)

gustlegga schrieb:


> Llano, Brazos...



Sind APUs.


----------



## Gast20141127 (12. März 2012)

GoldenMic schrieb:


> Sind APUs.


 Wenns genau nimmst Sandy/Ivy eigentlich auch...


----------



## GoldenMic (12. März 2012)

gustlegga schrieb:


> Wenns genau nimmst Sandy/Ivy eigentlich auch...


 
Nur das Intel sie nicht als APU's vermarktet sondern als Prozessoren mit IGP


----------



## ChrisMK72 (12. März 2012)

Triceratops schrieb:


> Womit hat sich AMD den Zweiten Platz bei den Prozessoren verdient  ... damit kann der Bulldozer (Spielzugbagger) aber nicht gemeint sein.



_DAS_ weiss ich allerdings auch nicht. Vielleicht im Mobilsektor ...


So im Großen und Ganzen geht das alles mehr oder weniger in Ordnung.

Naja ..... "Lautsprecher" ... da hab ich etwas Magenschmerzen ...

Hab noch keine vernünftigen PC-Systeme gehört. PC-Plastiktröten würde es eher treffen ...


Und @ Triceratops : Jetzt hab ich´s wieso AMD den 2. Platz hat. *Wegen dem 960T* ! Klaro ! ´N billiger 6Kerner, der als 4 kerner verkauft wird. Das ist eigentlich mal n gutes Produkt. Relativ moderner 6Kerner für 100 Öcken .... nicht verkehrt ...


----------



## Mazrim_Taim (12. März 2012)

Interssant würde ich sagen.
Deckt sich kaum mit meinen Erfahrungen (Gigabyte & beQuite würde ich nicht mehr kaufen) aber jedem das seine.


----------



## BlueLaser (12. März 2012)

tja viele De**en kaufen immer noch den OCZ Mist

musste mal gesagt werden, gibt bessere und günstigere Produkte


----------



## turbosnake (12. März 2012)

Die Auflistung zeugt nich gerade von Qualität.
Vorallem bei den LS-Herstellern, den Tastaturen, imho Spiel des Jahres.
Ich habe aber nicht teilgenommen da ich sowas nicht sinnvoll finde.


----------



## Wambo17 (12. März 2012)

Im Prinzip schon wie oben gesagt: so ein Ergebnis war zu erwarten. Als ich die Galerie durchgeklickt habe, war ja bei fast allen Sachen, wenn man den 3.Platz gesehen hat, klar, was auf den Plätzen 1 und 2 sein wird.

Ich finde die Umfrage trotzdem gut, obwohl mir diesmal das Gewinnspiel vom letzten Jahr gefehlt hat.  (quasi als zusätzlicher Ansporn zur Teilnahme)


----------



## _chris_ (12. März 2012)

Is ja teilweise schlimm das Ergebniss, das hat nur was mit dem Bekannheitsfaktor zu tun, aber die Leistung tut dies keinesfalls wiederspiegeln, hart ist das bei den Lautsprechern. Bose, Logitech und Teufel, wird alles nur gekauft weil die Marken gehypt werden, aber mit Hi-Fi oder gutem P/L-Verhältniss hat das Null zu tun.

Sorry aber die Leserwahl hat fast keinen Aussagewert und kann nicht wirklich für Innovationen stehen oder Top-Technik, die Leute haben einfach zu wenig Ahnung und wählen das was sie selber haben oder was groß in den Medien gehypt wird...


----------



## hl. Geist (12. März 2012)

Das meiste so wie erwartet. 
Beispiele? Bose, 3. Platz. Logitech, 2. Platz. Und selbstverständlich, Teufel 1. Platz.

LOL

Tastaturen? Wie bitte? Logitech? Cherry, okay. Aber Logitech?

LOL²

und... Modern Warfare?
good job.

Diese Liste muss man schon mit einer gehörigen Portion Ironie überschütten, um diverse Auswüchse damit zu bedecken


----------



## M4xw0lf (12. März 2012)

GoldenMic schrieb:


> Selbst wenn man nur Intel und AMD kennt und Intel nicht mag, hätte man doch für IBM stimmen können


 
Äh ja - wie viele IBM-CPUs hast du schon in einen PC verbaut? ^^
Auf dem Endkundenmarkt tritt IBM einfach nicht in Erscheinung, vermutlich waren sie überhaupt nur dabei damit es einen ersten, zweiten _und _dritten Platz in der Abstimmung gibt


----------



## Ahab (12. März 2012)

Wieso ist Cooler Master auf Platz 2 bei den Lüftern?  An denen ist doch nichts besonderes. Mir fällt da nur der Excalibur ein... Noiseblocker wäre da die bessere Wahl gewesen.

Ansonsten waren keine großen Überraschungen dabei.


----------



## BlueLaser (12. März 2012)

> *CPU-Kühler (Luft)*
> Scythe -> Thermalright ganz klar 1. Platz
> Be quiet ->  -> EKL
> EKL/Alpenföhn -> Scythe
> ...



sehr dubiose Abstimmung?


----------



## _chris_ (12. März 2012)

BlueLaser schrieb:


> sehr dubiose Abstimmung?



Du sagst es, das lässt sich noch weiterführen... Aber die Leserwahl zeigt wie sehr Medien die Kunden beeinflussen und das nur wenige ne eigene Meinung haben....


----------



## Ein_Freund (12. März 2012)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Äh ja - wie viele IBM-CPUs hast du schon in einen PC verbaut? ^^
> Auf dem Endkundenmarkt tritt IBM einfach nicht in Erscheinung, vermutlich waren sie überhaupt nur dabei damit es einen ersten, zweiten _und _dritten Platz in der Abstimmung gibt


 Via war auch noch dabei^^

Hät gedacht Bequit kriegt einen ersten Platz hat die Werbung in der Print wohl nicht ganz den Effekt gebracht (aber immer hin in allen ihren Fachgebieten in den Top 3)^^


----------



## iceman650 (12. März 2012)

Lautsprecher und Kopfhörer/Headsets. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thallassa (12. März 2012)

iceman650 schrieb:


> Lautsprecher und Kopfhörer/Headsets.



Exakt meine Meinung

Logitech, Creative, Bose, Teufel - wtf?! Und warum sind Creative SoKas bitte auf dem 1. Platz? 

Generell ist NICHTS vom dem, wofr ich abgestimmt hatte, auf dem ersten Platz. Außer Intel bei CPUs, aber das ist ja wohl kaum eine Überraschung...BeQuiet über Corsair oder Seasonic Netzteile? Niemals Oo

Aber ich dachte mir schon, dass die Abstimmung in etwa so ausfällt.


----------



## OctoCore (12. März 2012)

Irgendwie haben der Durchschnittsgeschmack und die Durchschnittshardware gewonnen.
Wenig überraschend.
Die schweigende Mehrheit hat gewählt.
Okay, ein paar Plätze sind mit Recht belegt.



Huch - Technologie des Jahres 32 nm-Fertigung, gehört eher nach 2010 - wenn schon, dann doch schon 28 nm.


----------



## Mischk@ (12. März 2012)

Mich wundert es, das Alternate zu Platz 1 gekommen ist, da sie ja meistens um längen teurer sind als seine Konkurenten...


----------



## MonGoLo (13. März 2012)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> _...blah bläh blah..._



un der alki kann ma wieder nur meckern 

also meine läuft noch (wenn auch lahm -.-) bis jetzt n halbes jahr ohne probleme 




_chris_ schrieb:


> Is ja teilweise schlimm das Ergebniss, das hat  nur was mit dem Bekannheitsfaktor zu tun, aber die Leistung tut dies  keinesfalls wiederspiegeln, hart ist das bei den Lautsprechern. Bose,  Logitech und Teufel, wird alles nur gekauft weil die Marken gehypt  werden, aber mit Hi-Fi oder gutem P/L-Verhältniss hat das Null zu tun.



was würdest du denn als gaming-anlage vorschlagen? an meinem ollen logitech-5.1-plastetröter gibts eig nix auszusetzen. vielleicht besser für spiele als für musik/filme geeignet aber sonst...?




hl. Geist schrieb:


> Tastaturen? Wie bitte? Logitech? Cherry, okay. Aber Logitech?
> 
> LOL²



äh ja un wo is da dein problem? logitech is nun mal seit je her bester tastatur/maus-hersteller. was hättest denn lieber auf platz eins gesehn? sag jetzt nich microschrott -.-



> und... Modern Warfare?
> good job.



das raff ich a nich. gabs letztes jahr nich n paar bessere spiele? oder wollten hier n paar 15-jährige konsolero-fps-mit-controller-zocker ne runde rumtrollen?


----------



## turbosnake (13. März 2012)

MonGoLo schrieb:


> äh ja un wo is da dein problem? logitech is nun mal seit je her bester tastatur/maus-hersteller. was hättest denn lieber auf platz eins gesehn? sag jetzt nich microschrott -.-


 Filco, Déck, DAS Keyboard um nur mal ein Paar zu nennen.


----------



## _chris_ (13. März 2012)

MonGoLo schrieb:


> was würdest du denn als gaming-anlage vorschlagen? an meinem ollen logitech-5.1-plastetröter gibts eig nix auszusetzen. vielleicht besser für spiele als für musik/filme geeignet aber sonst...?


 
Ich bezweifle erstmal das du den Logischrott richtig aufstellen kannst und 5.1 richtig auszunutzen kannst. Ich würde, wie auch schon oft empfohlen wurde, auf Nahfelder setzten, hat mich persönlich nämlich auch überzeugt... Wobei zum Gamen doch sowieso das Headset die bessere Wahl ist, bzw ein ordentlicher Kopfhöhrer (kann man sich in einer Liste im Hi-Fi unterforum raussuchen bzw sich beraten lassen) plus das Zalman ZM-Mic1 oder das Modmic aus Übersee...
Außerdem ähneln Spiele mehr den Filmen, der letzte Teil deiner "Aussage" ist also absolut daneben. Für Spiele/Filme hat 5.1 durchaus einen Sinn, wenn man eben das nötige Geld hat (unter 2500€ kommst du da aber nicht weg). Für Musik hingegen ist 2.0/2.1 die richtige Wahl...


----------



## Amigo (13. März 2012)

CPU-Kühler (Wasser): 
Sicherheitssoftware: 

Allgemein sind die Ergebnisse wie zu erwarten... alle rein subjektiv. 
Geht echt nur (noch?) darum, dass jeder User den Hersteller/das Produkt anklickt welches er cool findet, sich gerne leisten würde, geleistet hat, bli bla blup... 

Macht sich trotzdem gut so ein "PCGH-Top Produkt Banner" als Werbung für die Hersteller... 100%iger Schrott ist ja nun keiner der platzierten, auch wenn es teils (objektiv?!?) bessere Alternativen gibt. 

*Objektivität hängt ja letztendlich doch immer vom eigenen Standpunkt ab.*


----------



## Rizoma (13. März 2012)

Sorry Die Leserwahl ist ne Farce! Das nächste mal liebe PCGH redaktion macht die Umfrage weniger komplex, denn die ersten paar fragen hat man ja noch versucht nach besten wissen und gewissen zu beantworten. Aber irgend wann kam dann der punkt wo man nur noch nach bekannten namen und nicht nach der Leistung abgestimmt hat (habe mich selber dabei ertappt und die umfrage dann nicht zu ende gemacht weil dies ja nicht sinn und zweck ist) weil die umfrage einfach kein ende nehmen wollte, von daher spiegelt sie wirklich nur den bekannheits grad einiger Firmen wieder und nicht deren Leistung!


----------



## Scarvik (13. März 2012)

Die Wahl finde ich ganz ok bis auf CPU/GPU hier hätte meiner Meinung nach nur der erste Platz gewählt werden sollen aber dafür in Unterteilung Desktop und Mobil.


----------



## 45thFuchs (13. März 2012)

Naja zur vertex2 kann ich nichts sagen,läuft super.
Asus bei Boards auf eins ist ja mal logisch .
Die ganze Liste sieht mir aber eher aus nach den Bestverkauften und nicht den besten Produkten von 2011.


----------



## MonGoLo (13. März 2012)

_chris_ schrieb:


> Ich bezweifle erstmal das du den Logischrott richtig aufstellen kannst und 5.1 richtig auszunutzen kannst. Ich würde, wie auch schon oft empfohlen wurde, auf Nahfelder setzten, hat mich persönlich nämlich auch überzeugt... Wobei zum Gamen doch sowieso das Headset die bessere Wahl ist, bzw ein ordentlicher Kopfhöhrer (kann man sich in einer Liste im Hi-Fi unterforum raussuchen bzw sich beraten lassen) plus das Zalman ZM-Mic1 oder das Modmic aus Übersee...
> Außerdem ähneln Spiele mehr den Filmen, der letzte Teil deiner "Aussage" ist also absolut daneben. Für Spiele/Filme hat 5.1 durchaus einen Sinn, wenn man eben das nötige Geld hat (unter 2500€ kommst du da aber nicht weg). Für Musik hingegen ist 2.0/2.1 die richtige Wahl...



hehe ja ich hab dich auch lieb 

obs nun dadran liegt ob ich noch nix "richtiges" in aktion erlebt hab oder wodran auch immer, bin mit dem logitech-dingens zufrieden was spiele angeht. solange s feeling aufkommt. nur bei filmen is mir meistens s center zu leise/wird permanent von den andern effekten übertönt.
nebenbei bemerkt seh ichs einfach nich ein 2500eus () für ne soundanlage auszugeben. nich ma 1000. nichma 500. das geht dann schon wieder in richtung bonzen-schwachsinn


----------



## RapToX (13. März 2012)

einige scheinen hier wohl überlesen zu haben, dass es sich hier immernoch um eine *leserwahl* handelte und lediglich die subjektive meinung eben dieser wiederspiegelt 

ich weiß ja nicht wie das bei euch ist, aber ich stimme für einen hersteller ab, mit dem ich persönlich gute erfahrungen gemacht habe. demnach ist es auch nicht immer möglich, die hersteller nach ihren aktuellen produkten zu bewerten. oder kauft ihr euch jedes jahr neue lautsprecher, eingabegeräte usw.? somit bleibt nur noch die entscheidung zwischen einem hersteller, mit dem man bisher gute erfahrungen gemacht hat und einem, den man nur vom hörensagen und aus testberichten kennt. demnach ist es doch nicht verwunderlich, wenn grade hersteller die in den letzten jahren recht populär waren, auch jetzt noch viele stimmen bekommen 

grade im lautsprecherbereich sollt man auch beachten, dass der preis auch eine ganz wichtige rolle bei der abstimmung spielt. ihr seid hier nicht in einem hifi-forum, wo sich fast nur leute tummeln, die sich auch entsprechendes equipment leisten können. die meisten hier haben nunmal nicht das geld um sich eine anlage für mehrere tausend euro hinzustellen. da ist es doch ganz logisch, dass (vergleichbare) "billigprodukte" bzw. dessen hersteller weit oben landen. aber ich verstehe nicht, was daran jetzt so schilmm sein soll? kann man mit einem auto <100.000€ und essen, das nicht von einem sternekoch gekocht wurde, etwa keinen spaß haben?


----------



## GoldenMic (13. März 2012)

45thFuchs schrieb:


> Die ganze Liste sieht mir aber eher aus nach den Bestverkauften und nicht den besten Produkten von 2011.


 
Dann wäre aber Asrock auf Platz 1 bei Mainboards, Thermalright irgendwo bei den CPu Kühlern vertreten und Crucial auf Platz 1 bei den SSD's.


----------



## Horilein (13. März 2012)

Hardwareversender des Jahres: Die Internetapotheke Alternate


----------



## 45thFuchs (13. März 2012)

Halt mal ein asrock board in den händen,dann ein Asus.
Da kann was an der aussage nicht stimmen oder nur aus unwissen zitiert sein.
Asrock wird Asus garantiert niemals überholen da sie die Tochterfirma sind,die werden da schon irgendwelche verträge am laufen haben.
OCZ wurde anfangs des jahres mehr verkauft,auch da seh ich Platz 1 in den verkaufszahlen,und schlecht sind die wirklich nicht.
Glaube immer schön den Forums obwohl der PC laden um die ecke die volle wahrheit bereitliegen hat


----------



## OctoCore (14. März 2012)

Oh je... immer wieder die alte Leier von der Tochterfirma. Und im Hands on gewinnt Asrock klar, wenn das in der gleichen Liga spielt. Nerd-Boards gibt es bei Asrock aber nicht.
Wenigstens baut Asrock die Boards selbst - würde mich nicht wundern, wenn das eine oder andere Asus eigentlich ein Asrock wäre. 
Denn Asrock ist eher an Pegatron (ebenfalls eine ehemalige Asus-Tochter, jetzt aber auch autonom) angelehnt - die für Asus bauen.


----------



## _chris_ (15. März 2012)

MonGoLo schrieb:


> hehe ja ich hab dich auch lieb
> 
> obs nun dadran liegt ob ich noch nix "richtiges" in aktion erlebt hab oder wodran auch immer, bin mit dem logitech-dingens zufrieden was spiele angeht. solange s feeling aufkommt. nur bei filmen is mir meistens s center zu leise/wird permanent von den andern effekten übertönt.
> nebenbei bemerkt seh ichs einfach nich ein 2500eus () für ne soundanlage auszugeben. nich ma 1000. nichma 500. das geht dann schon wieder in richtung bonzen-schwachsinn


 
dann kauft man sich lieber 2.0, aber kein 5.1. das ist kein bonzenschwachsinn, umso mehr geld man ausgibt, umso mehr klang gibt es auch, wenn man eben die richtigen dinge kauft... aber dazu gehört kein bose teufel oder logitech...


----------



## grenzreiter (22. März 2012)

_chris_ schrieb:


> dann kauft man sich lieber 2.0, aber kein 5.1. das ist kein bonzenschwachsinn, umso mehr geld man ausgibt, umso mehr klang gibt es auch, wenn man eben die richtigen dinge kauft... aber dazu gehört kein bose teufel oder logitech...



Dann nenne mir mal einen Hersteller (EDIT: Klar, B&O, B&W warum hab ich die nur vergessen, oder meinst du einen anderen Hersteller?), der Deiner Meinung nach ordentliche Anlagen baut, da ich am überlegen bin mir eine etwas kleinere anzuschaffen, da ich nur einen kleinen Player habe, aber etwas besseres möchte --> Also eine Anlage bis max. 1500 Euro.

Und sag auch bitte warum den Bose, Teufel und und und so schlecht sind. 

btt: Klar ist so ne Leserwahl nicht das was sich hier einige erwarten. Aber klar, wenn ich mit Microsofts Tastaturen saubere Erfahrungen gemacht habe, mit Logitech akzeptablen Sound oder das Gehäuse von Lian Li passt, dan wähle ich auch das. So! Klar stellenweise hätten es andere Hersteller verdient, *aber man kanns ja nicht jedem Recht machen!*

Gruß


----------



## turbosnake (22. März 2012)

Es  sind zu viele um sie alle aufzuzählen und dazu der falsche Thread.
Frage sows am besten hier:http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/sound-hifi/39940-sound-diskussionsthread.html.


----------

